# Outlook: Postfach immer voll



## mschlegel (14. März 2008)

Hi

Mein Vater nutzt Outlook für seine T-Online-Emails. Dummerweise ist das Postfach (auf dem Server) immer voll. Es handelt sich um Outlook 2003.

Ein kurzer Überblick der aktuellen Einstellungen:

Nachrichten bleiben nach dem herunterladen auf dem Server
Nachrichten sollen auf dem Server gelöscht werden wenn sie in Outlook engültig entfernt wurden
Anscheinend wird Punkt 2 aber nicht korrekt ausgeführt!?

Gibts dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## michaelwengert (14. März 2008)

Wie genau sind den die Emails in Outlook eingebunden?
Pop3 oder über IMAP ?


----------



## mschlegel (14. März 2008)

Dafür ist POP3 eingestellt


----------



## michaelwengert (14. März 2008)

Dann geht das nicht. Outlook gibt keine Rückmeldung an die Mail adresse.
Die einzigste Möglichkeit ist es das du sie nach 20 Tagen oder so löschen läßt


----------



## mschlegel (14. März 2008)

hmm....na toll

und wie schauts aus wenn ich das auf IMAP umstelle?


----------



## michaelwengert (14. März 2008)

Wenn der mail Provider das unterstützt würde das gehen.

Bei IMAP lädst du di Mails aber nicht herunter sondern arbeitest eigentlich auf dem Server.

Hier mal ein Link zum IMAP Protokoll
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Message_Access_Protocol


----------



## darkframe (15. März 2008)

mschlegel hat gesagt.:


> Nachrichten sollen auf dem Server gelöscht werden wenn sie in Outlook engültig entfernt wurden


Hi,

da müsste es irgendwo eine Option geben "Papierkorb beim Beenden löschen". Ist die denn aktiviert? Wenn nicht, sind die Emails in Outlook ja noch nicht endgültig entfernt.

Außerdem, wenn die Emails sowieso heruntergeladen werden, warum sollen sie dann noch auf dem Server bleiben? Ich würde also den Punkt 1 aus Deiner Aufzählung so umstellen, dass die Emails nach dem Herunterladen vom Server entfernt werden. Wichtige Mails kann man ja gesondert archivieren oder abspeichern.

Mit IMAP arbeitet man, wie michaelwengert ja schon schrieb, direkt auf dem Server. Geht natürlich auch.


----------



## mschlegel (17. März 2008)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> da müsste es irgendwo eine Option geben "Papierkorb beim Beenden löschen". Ist die denn aktiviert? Wenn nicht, sind die Emails in Outlook ja noch nicht endgültig entfernt.



Nochmal Danke für die Hilfe

Der Papierkorb wurde natürlich auch von Zeit zu Zeit gelöscht...der hat ja auch seine Daseinsberechtigung.



darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem, wenn die Emails sowieso heruntergeladen werden, warum sollen sie dann noch auf dem Server bleiben? Ich würde also den Punkt 1 aus Deiner Aufzählung so umstellen, dass die Emails nach dem Herunterladen vom Server entfernt werden. Wichtige Mails kann man ja gesondert archivieren oder abspeichern.
> 
> Mit IMAP arbeitet man, wie michaelwengert ja schon schrieb, direkt auf dem Server. Geht natürlich auch.


Wieso soll ich mich um Backups scheren wenn das doch der Provider für mich machen kann (dessen Backups wahrscheinlich eh sicherer sind). Wenn bei mir doch mal der Rechner hoch geht, nützt mir das Backup auch nichts mehr, es sei denn ich hab 3 davon (was aber schon wieder viel zu umständlich ist).

Ich persönlich nutze die Möglichkeit mit Thunderbird und GMX sowie GMAIL. Funktioniert tadellos. Wenn ich z.B. einen neuen Rechner habe muss ich nicht irgendwelche Backups suchen sondern ich installier einfach mein Mailprogramm und rufe die Mails ab (die noch aufm Server sind)...fertig


----------



## darkframe (18. März 2008)

mschlegel hat gesagt.:


> Wieso soll ich mich um Backups scheren wenn das doch der Provider für mich machen kann (dessen Backups wahrscheinlich eh sicherer sind).


Hi,

ja, das ist natürlich ein Argument. Wenn aber der verfügbare Platz durch die Backups belegt ist, dann ist eben Schicht im Schacht. Vielleicht hebt Dein Vater ja nur zu viele Emails auf? Kann er eventuell den verfügbaren Platz vergrößern (bei mir waren 2GB im Paket)?

Aber vielleicht ist's ja auch wirklich ein Outlook-Problem. Ich arbeite selbst auch mit Thunderbird und bin mehr als zufrieden. Vielleicht kannst Du ihm das ja schmackhaft machen.

Was vielleicht auch zu bedenken wäre: Außer geschäftlichen Emails werden bei mir sowieso alle Emails gelöscht, die älter als 3 oder 4 Wochen sind. Erfahrungsgemäß lese ich die sowieso nie wieder. Bei geschäftlichen Mails ist's natürlich nicht so einfach, aber dann sollte man sowieso auch über eine eigenständige Backup-Lösung nachdenken, denn die in der Regel vorhandenen Datenbanken müssen ja auch gesichert werden.

Ach ja, fast vergessen: Was macht eigentlich Outlook mit den Emails, die bei TOnline im Spam-Ordner landen (sofern eingerichtet)? Werden die ignoriert? Wenn ja, dann ist vielleicht auch nur der Spam-Ordner übervoll.


----------

